# I'm (almost) new!



## skai (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi guys! Somehow I missed this section of the forum, so here comes a delayed introduction of myself  I'm Anders, 26 years old, currently living in Bergen, Norway. As a TT driver I'm fairly new, I bought it just a couple of months ago (99' remapped 180hp coupe), no regrets :wink: I love it!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome better late than never


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

